# Little black kitten



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

My husband and I were driving home from Menards today and we saw a little black kitten in the street,  Plymouth Road, a very busy street in Livonia, MI. Someone stopped in the street and got out of their car to chase the kitten up into the grassy area near a strip mall. Considering the level of traffic in this area that was a brave move. We were going the opposite direction, so we made a U-turn and went into the strip mall parking lot to try and find the kitten. Three other people got there before us and a young couple was trying to pick the kitten up. The little guy was was very angry and it looked like his front leg was injured as he wasn't moving very well. The couple managed to put him in a little box they had and wanted to take him to a vet. The other person that had stopped told them where the closest vet was. The couple hurried off before I could talk to them more.
I'm hoping and praying that the little baby is ok.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, that little guy had several angels looking out for him. No matter how it turns out, at least he's in loving hands.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh poor kitty! Thanks so much for turning around and looking out for it, Judy! 

Hope there's a good outcome for that black kitty and hopefully finds a nice home, too.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I know Marie, I'm so glad that there were others stopping to help too. That was a terrible place for a little kitten to be. 

TC, I hope the couple that took him want to keep him. I'm going to do a little detective work this week and try to find the vet clinic they took him to.
Maybe I can find out how he is and hopefully that he wasn't injured badly.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I would've been curious too, Judy, and it sure doesn't hurt to look into what happened to this poor fellow, and see how his injury really is.

Hugs to you and sending good, healthy vibes for that little black kitty. :blackcat


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh that poor kitty but thank goodness you and others were looking out for him. Good luck with your detective work. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## flamesabers (Jun 16, 2015)

Poor kitty! I hope he makes a speedy recovery and is soon adopted into a loving home.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
I sure hope you can find out something about this kitten!
Poor little baby! 
Bless you and hubby for going back to see if you could find it, and blessings to the ones, that wanted to get it to a vet!
S.


----------

